# Team Issue arrives Monday...need suggestions



## CJA (Sep 24, 2003)

After much consideration, I've decided that the Scott Team Issue is my "dream bike". The frameset arrives Monday. 

I've been accumulating the components to install, however I'm having a hard time deciding on bars, stem and seatpost. I want them to be from one manufacturer so I don't have too much of a mix and match bike. Considerations are weight and looks and of course cost. I like FSA, (will have an FSA crank) however I'm not sure how the red graphics will look. Easton makes nice stuff as well, and appears the yellow in their graphics would work nice. 

Lastly, wheelset? Kysrium SL seems the way to go, but I'm not convinced all the silver looks that great?? Am I wrong? What alternatives similar in performance and cost are there to the Kysriums that you'd recommend and would look fabulous? 

So....what do you think? 

Thanks!!

Chris


----------



## asawlrider123456789 (Dec 22, 2005)

CJA said:


> After much consideration, I've decided that the Scott Team Issue is my "dream bike". The frameset arrives Monday.
> 
> I've been accumulating the components to install, however I'm having a hard time deciding on bars, stem and seatpost. I want them to be from one manufacturer so I don't have too much of a mix and match bike. Considerations are weight and looks and of course cost. I like FSA, (will have an FSA crank) however I'm not sure how the red graphics will look. Easton makes nice stuff as well, and appears the yellow in their graphics would work nice.
> 
> ...


I've got a team and it's a great bike. I have ritchey bar, stem and seatpost. The ksyrium ES look sweet. My LBS let me swap them for the K's on it. 

Whatever you do it'll be a great bike


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Zipp SL AWESOME bars. My CR1 SL (Team Frame) loves em 

K


----------



## pogoman (Sep 1, 2005)

I went with Ritchey stem and seatpost, they match very nicely with the frame.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

The Fulcrum Racing 1's comew in either black or silver and compare favourably to the Ksyrium SL/ES


----------



## CyclingArkansas (Jan 16, 2006)

I would go with ITM bars stem and stuff...I have them on my ORbea and are great....go with Rolf Vigor RS...I like them so much more than my Ksyrium SL/ES!!! Much smoother and snappier and it glides like a dream...very smooth and will look sweet on a Scott.....verylight...email me an ill let you know and send you some liks and pics!!!
God Bless
Collin


----------

